# The catacombs of Paris the place seems haunted



## Dalia

The catacombs of Paris are one of the largest underground ossuaries in the world with 6 million dead. Stretched over several kilometers including two visitables, the place seems haunted. Many visitors have seen shadows along corridors, spectral lights, ghostly orbs, and ectoplasmic fog.
Not to mention the lost visitors who never came back ..

Les Catacombes


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dalia said:


> View attachment 160851
> 
> The catacombs of Paris are one of the largest underground ossuaries in the world with 6 million dead. Stretched over several kilometers including two visitables, the place seems haunted. Many visitors have seen shadows along corridors, spectral lights, ghostly orbs, and ectoplasmic fog.
> Not to mention the lost visitors who never came back ..
> 
> Les Catacombes



I'd only go in there accompanied by a T-rex with the M134 minigun


----------



## Dalia

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 160851
> 
> The catacombs of Paris are one of the largest underground ossuaries in the world with 6 million dead. Stretched over several kilometers including two visitables, the place seems haunted. Many visitors have seen shadows along corridors, spectral lights, ghostly orbs, and ectoplasmic fog.
> Not to mention the lost visitors who never came back ..
> 
> Les Catacombes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd only go in there accompanied by a T-rex with the M134 minigun
Click to expand...

I have never been there ... and even T- Rex with the minigun M134 could not do anything against ghosts with 6 million deaths in catacombs if ghosts really exist there is a great chance that among the 6 million some are still there.


----------



## aaronleland

My sister was in there last year, and brought back some pretty cool pictures. Didn't say she saw ghosts though.


----------



## Dalia

aaronleland said:


> My sister was in there last year, and brought back some pretty cool pictures. Didn't say she saw ghosts though.


It's better that way.


----------



## malnila

I've heard about these but I don't think I have the heart nor the stomach to actually visit.


----------



## Dalia

Hello Malnila, I agree, there are other place like that in the world.

I give you the link. sorry it is in French.

Les Ossuaires, des catacombes bizarres remplis d'ossements humains...       - JGalere.com


----------



## Pogo

I've visited the catacombs.  It's pretty cool.

There were no ghosts when I went.  You have to go in the morning.  The ghosts sleep late.


----------



## pismoe

i'd like to check it out , thanks Dalia !!


----------



## Pogo

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 160851
> 
> The catacombs of Paris are one of the largest underground ossuaries in the world with 6 million dead. Stretched over several kilometers including two visitables, the place seems haunted. Many visitors have seen shadows along corridors, spectral lights, ghostly orbs, and ectoplasmic fog.
> Not to mention the lost visitors who never came back ..
> 
> Les Catacombes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd only go in there accompanied by a T-rex with the M134 minigun
Click to expand...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Pogo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 160851
> 
> The catacombs of Paris are one of the largest underground ossuaries in the world with 6 million dead. Stretched over several kilometers including two visitables, the place seems haunted. Many visitors have seen shadows along corridors, spectral lights, ghostly orbs, and ectoplasmic fog.
> Not to mention the lost visitors who never came back ..
> 
> Les Catacombes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd only go in there accompanied by a T-rex with the M134 minigun
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

^ this!


----------



## Wyld Kard

Dalia said:


> View attachment 160851
> 
> The catacombs of Paris are one of the largest underground ossuaries in the world with 6 million dead. Stretched over several kilometers including two visitables, the place seems haunted. Many visitors have seen shadows along corridors, spectral lights, ghostly orbs, and ectoplasmic fog.
> Not to mention the lost visitors who never came back ..
> 
> Les Catacombes



It would be rather interesting to visit the Empire of the Dead.


----------



## fncceo

Recycling.


----------



## Wyld Kard

Dalia said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 160851
> 
> The catacombs of Paris are one of the largest underground ossuaries in the world with 6 million dead. Stretched over several kilometers including two visitables, the place seems haunted. Many visitors have seen shadows along corridors, spectral lights, ghostly orbs, and ectoplasmic fog.
> Not to mention the lost visitors who never came back ..
> 
> Les Catacombes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd only go in there accompanied by a T-rex with the M134 minigun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never been there ... and even T- Rex with the minigun M134 could not do anything against ghosts with 6 million deaths in catacombs if ghosts really exist there is a great chance that among the 6 million some are still there.
Click to expand...




> and even T- Rex with the minigun M134 could not do anything against ghosts


Well of course not.

That's why a proton pack and ghost trap would work better instead.


----------

